

Google announces Android 4.3, the latest incremental Jelly Bean update - sciurus
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/07/google-announces-android-4-3-the-latest-incremental-jelly-bean-update/

======
splendidfailure
Excellent! Now I can start buying up those BLE exercise devices I've been
eyeing!

